# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  'Υπνος, ύπνος και πάλι ύπνος...

## Konstantinoss

Παίρνει κανείς σας Cypralex ή Solian? Εχω ξεπατωθεί να κοιμάμαι, 4 ώρες μετα τη δουλειά ( η οποία δεν είναι κουραστικη ), και το βράδυ κανονικότατα, αυτό κάθε μέρα, το ΣΚ μπορεί να κοιμάμαι σύνολο και 15-16 ώρες τη μέρα. Γιατί ρε παιδιά είναι απο τα φάρμακα?

----------


## erianna

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...6-solian-400mg

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...CE%BF-cipralex

just in case που σε βοηθήσει....

----------


## Konstantinoss

Ευχαριστώ απλα δεν λένε για υπνηλία πολλά, κανένας δε κοιμάται όσο εγώ??:cool:

----------


## erianna

> Ευχαριστώ απλα δεν λένε για υπνηλία πολλά, κανένας δε κοιμάται όσο εγώ??:cool:


xaxaxaxxaxaxa! εγώ περισσότερο από σενα αλλα δεν παίρνω κάποια χάπια.....:p

----------


## γιώτα2

αυτο ειναι ευτυχια.μακαρι να μπορουσα κι εγω να κοιμηθω.

----------


## erianna

> αυτο ειναι ευτυχια.μακαρι να μπορουσα κι εγω να κοιμηθω.


μη το λες γλυκιά....και τα δύο άκρα είναι τραγικά (κοιμάσαι πολύ-κοιμάσαι λίγο)......δεν ξέρω γενικά το προ σου....βότανα σε φάση μελισσόχορτο έχεις δοκιμάσει?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Δεν αντιλέγω σαφώς είναι καλύτερα να κοιμάσαι πολύ παρα καθόλου αλλα και αν κοιμάσαι όλη τη μέρα ποιό το νόημα? Εξετάσεις αίματος πρέπει να πάω να κάνω, ίσως απτα φάρμακα έχει πειραχτεί κάνας συμπλέκτης :cool:

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω αν μου ελεγαν να διαλεξω αν θελω να κοιμαμαι ή οχι , θα διαλεγα να μην κοιμαμαι ποτε. Παντα το ηθελα απο πιτσιρικας , το θεωρω ασκοπο χασιμο χρονου. Δυστυχως τα τελευταια δυο χρονια και ειδικα τωρα τελευταια κοιμαμαι πολυ.
Δεν ξερω που οφειλετε.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Συμφωνώ οτι ο ύπνος είναι χάσιμο χρόνου, απόλυτα, αλλα άν νυστάζεις τί να κάνεις, όταν νυστάζω δεν έχω διάθεση για τίποτα, τα κολοφάρμακα φταίνε.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγω εχει 4 μερες που κοιμαμαι σερι κ χτυπαω 12ωρα κ ειμαι μονιμως σαν μαστουρωμενη κ με αισθηση υπνηλιας εγω παιρνω αλλα φαρμακα απο αυτα που παιρνεις εσυ αλλα ειναι πολλα 4 διαφορετικα ειναι αυριο παω γιατρο θα την πω αμα μπορει να μου τα ελαττωσει, απ την αλλη δεν με πειραζει να κοιμαμαι γιατι αποφευγω να τρωω φρικες κ νιωθω φοβο αλλιως, α κ γι αυτο που λετε με το χασιμο χρονου οταν ημουν μικροτερη δεν ξερω πως αλλα μου ειχε καρφιτσωθει η πεποιθηση οτι αν κοιμηθω μπορει να πεθανω στον υπνο μου η να παθω αναρροφηση κ την επομενη μερα να μην ξυπνησω, κ γι αυτο το λογο δεν ηθελα να κοιμηθω, το χει παθει κανεις αλλος αυτο που λεω ??

----------


## erianna

> Εγω εχει 4 μερες που κοιμαμαι σερι κ χτυπαω 12ωρα κ ειμαι μονιμως σαν μαστουρωμενη κ με αισθηση υπνηλιας εγω παιρνω αλλα φαρμακα απο αυτα που παιρνεις εσυ αλλα ειναι πολλα 4 διαφορετικα ειναι αυριο παω γιατρο θα την πω αμα μπορει να μου τα ελαττωσει, απ την αλλη δεν με πειραζει να κοιμαμαι γιατι αποφευγω να τρωω φρικες κ νιωθω φοβο αλλιως, α κ γι αυτο που λετε με το χασιμο χρονου οταν ημουν μικροτερη δεν ξερω πως αλλα μου *ειχε καρφιτσωθει η πεποιθηση οτι αν κοιμηθω μπορει να πεθανω στον υπνο μου η να παθω αναρροφηση κ την επομενη μερα να μην ξυπνησω, κ γι αυτο το λογο δεν ηθελα να κοιμηθω, το χει παθει κανεις αλλος αυτο που λεω ??*






*το έχω πάθει και για αυτό προσπαθούσα να κοιμάμαι μονάχα πρωινές ώρες....να έχει ήλιο....λες και μου πρόσφερε όλο αυτό ασφάλεια....αλλά με είχε επηρεάσει ψυχολογικά η ξαφνική απώλεια ενός φίλου ενώ κοιμόταν και ενώ ήταν απόλυτα υγειής...*

----------


## Lacrymosa

εγω το ειχα παθει επειδη ειχα ακουσει απο τους γονεις μου για μια περιπτωση καποιου που επαθε στον υπνο του αναρροφηση κ πεθανε κ μαλιστα την επομενη μερα ετοιμαζοταν να παει ταξιδι κ τελικα δεν το πηγε ποτε (βασικα το πηγε αλλα ηταν χωρις επιστροφη) κ φοβομουν μην παθω κατι αναλογο, γενικα επηρεαζομαι αμα ακουσω κατι.......... :(

----------


## RockElCasbah

Γιατί βρε Κων/νε είναι ο ύπνος... χάσιμο χρόνου;... το τοποθετώ γενικότερα, και αντιλαμβάνομαι το θέμα σου λόγω αγωγής. Εγώ ας πούμε στο επεισόδιο που πέρασα πρόσφατα, κοιμόμουν μόνο μια ώρα τη μέρα για ένα ολόκληρο οχτάμηνο... αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές, δεν είναι χάσιμο. Είναι απ' τις βασικότερες ανθρώπινες ανάγκες. Καθορίζει την ποιότητα ζωής μας, αλλά για ποιά "ποιότητα" μιλάω στις μέρες μας θα μου πεις... μπορεί να πεθάνει κανείς από αϋπνία ή υπνηλία αντίστοιχα. Δυστυχώς, όλες αυτές οι απαραίτητες για την επιβίωσή μας ανάγκες έχουν καταντήσει να είναι πρόβληματικές σήμερα. Κι αυτό μόνο λυπηρό μπορεί να είναι... ναι Λακρυμόζα, το έπαθα κι εγώ στις κρίσεις πανικού. Δε κοιμόμουν καθόλου γιατί πίστευα πως θα πεθάνω αν κλείσω τα μάτια μου. Βασικά έχανα τις αισθήσεις μου κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, και ο εφιάλτης κράτησε ένα ολόκληρο τρίμηνο... απ' την άλλη... υπάρχει καλύτερος θάνατος απ' το να πεθάνει κανείς στον ύπνο του;... πώς γίναμε έτσι μωρέ... :( ...

----------


## Konstantinoss

1 ώρα τη μέρα για 8 μήνες?? πώς τη πάλεψες

----------


## RockElCasbah

Καλημέρα Κων/νε... χμμ... δε την πάλεψα ακριβώς ή μάλλον, την πάλεψα χωρίς να προσπαθήσω να την παλέψω, λολ!... για να μη σε μπερδεύω, εγώ έπαθα το εξής. Βγαίνοντας απ' τον αλκοολισμό πριν καιρό, αρχικά χάρηκα πάρα πολύ επειδή δε παρουσίασα τις συνηθισμένες εκδηλώσεις που αποτελούν το λεγόμενο "στερητικό σύνδρομο". Έμ εσύ είσαι που χάρηκες;... μετά από τρεις περίπου μήνες πλήρους αποχής, μου ήρθε η κατραπακιά στην κεφάλα. Κι αυτή λέγεται "αϋπνία"... θυμάμαι που το συζητούσα με μέλη των ΑΑ κι όλοι μου έλεγαν "την πάτησες φιλενάδα... καλύτερα να έβγαζες τρέμουλα παρά αυτό που σε βρήκε...". Είχαν δίκιο. Η αϋπνία είναι ό,τι χειρότερο κατά τη διάρκεια της αποχής. Έχασα το "καύσιμο" με το οποίο είχα μάθει τον οργανισμό μου να λειτουργεί για όσα χρόνια έπινα... ταυτόχρονα όμως η ίδια αϋπνία, αποτέλεσε και το πιο σοβαρό σύμπτωμα στο επεισόδιο κατάθλιψης που ξεκίνησε... την είχα καραπατήσει λοιπόν φίλε μου... ήταν το πιο μεγάλο σε διάστημα επεισόδιο που πέρασα στη ζωή μου... λέγοντας πως την πάλεψα χωρίς να την παλεύω, εννοώ πως άφησα τον εαυτό μου να το βιώσει χωρίς καμιά βοήθεια φαρμακευτική. Ήταν πολύ δύσκολη απόφαση, αλλά δε το μετάνιωσα. Υπήρξαν στιγμές που ήθελα να κοπανίσω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο και να πάρω κάτι για να με ανακουφίσει, αλλά τελικά άντεξα... όπως καταλαβαίνεις, σερνόμουν όλη μέρα απ' την κούραση. Αυτά. Σου εύχομαι σύντομα να διορθωθούν τα πράγματα και να τα θυμάσαι σαν ένα κακό όνειρο. Από κακά όνειρα, όλοι πηγμένοι είμαστε έτσι κι αλλιώς... :) ...

----------


## Konstantinoss

Σε ευχαριστώ, αν και το μεγαλύτερο μου προβλημα δεν είναι ο ύπνος αλλα το παλεύω

----------

